# Smoking peppers then freezing.



## 30townsedan (Oct 22, 2017)

Just stripped the pepper plants due hard frost. Lots of peppers! Any suggestions on smoking them. Thinking of a cold smoke then freezing. 

Thoughts or sage advice?


----------



## motocrash (Oct 22, 2017)

No sage advice here.Never done it, but I would think they'd be mushy,limp when thawed ? Dunno,might be fine.
Pickle'em alone or with some green beans.I love pickled green beans.

Bill


----------



## crazzycajun (Oct 22, 2017)

Thinking jalapeño would be like roasted hatch chilies they turned out mushy or soft last time I froze them.


----------



## motocrash (Oct 22, 2017)

I'd slice them up and pickle.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 23, 2017)

Cold smoke them then dry them.

You can freeze them, but they do loose their texture. If you are planning on putting them in sauces, soups, etc it's no problem. If you vac pack and freeze they will keep in the freezer for a really long time. I have some that have been in the freezer for 2+ years.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Oct 23, 2017)

1 vote for drying.  You could can them like roasted red peppers.


----------



## Smokin' B-Babes (Oct 25, 2017)

We smoke peppers and all kinds of vegies.
They have been fine after freezing.
I am a balsamic vinaigrette fan for peppers!


----------



## browneyesvictim (Oct 25, 2017)

Depends on what kind of peppers they are. You didn't say...


----------



## mds51 (Oct 26, 2017)

I just hot smoked a big batch of Jalapeno peppers at 180 degrees using Hickory Pellets in my AMNPS. I did one batch with the peppers cut in half and deseeded and membrane removed to lower the heat level. Four full trays in my MES 40 reduced to a salad bowl of Chipotle peppers. They took over 12 hours to dry completely and I finished them in my oven. The results were very small pieces but properly dried with a nice smoky aroma. I then did a three tray batch of whole Jalapeno peppers with a small slit in the top and the side of each pepper to allow proper drying. These took almost 20 hours to dry and I did 12 hours in the smoker again with a full AMNPS of Hickory pellets and then the rest of the time in a 180 degree oven. The results were very good with all the whole peppers drying thoroughly except two really big ones that were still a little soft and not completely dried. I will vacuum seal both batches and use in Chili and sautéing with onions and garlic for the basis of  different dishes.
mds51


----------



## Marian Starks (May 24, 2019)

I prefer smoked peppers with veggies


----------



## tallbm (May 24, 2019)

30townsedan said:


> Just stripped the pepper plants due hard frost. Lots of peppers! Any suggestions on smoking them. Thinking of a cold smoke then freezing.
> 
> Thoughts or sage advice?



I'm by no means a pepper smoking expert but I would vote for just cutting in half and smoking/drying them out.
I have done a few batches and what I do is just throw them in with whatever smoke I'm doing and they seem to turn out ok.  Just keep an eye that you don't over dehydrate them.

Here was my massive batch from last year.  They are Chile Tepin on the bottom (hot) and Jalapenos on the top.  I noticed that all the oil and steam from the hotter peppers on the bottom actually transfered up into the Jalapenos making them SUPER HOT hahahah.  My suggestion is to go top-hottest to bottom-mildest.  Oh and put the meat below the peppers.  There was no downward dripping so I learned not to be scared to put the meat below.  NOW putting the meat above is something I would not do since the oils carry upwards :)

Here's the post on the experience I had with the pepper smoke that involved the following pics:
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/pepper-smoking-might-have-learned-something.281393/


----------

